
Multicriteria Analysis and Mathematical Programming - rmateus
https://www.researchgate.net/publication/319930133_Combining_multicriteria_value_measurement_with_mathematical_programming_for_modeling_complex_decisions_Applications_in_strategic_forest_management_planning
======
rmateus
The Thesis presents how to combine multicriteria analysis with mathematical
programming (optimization)

